# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Tιμπράντο

## aris1972

καλησπερα σημερα πηρα το πρωτο ζευγαρακι μου τιμπραντο. μερικες φωτο 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us το μπροστα στην φωτο ειναι ο αρσενικος ειναι και τα 2 classico

----------


## ananda

να τα χαίρεσαι Άρη...είναι πολύ όμορφα...
ελπίζω να μας ανεβάσεις και κανά βιντεάκι να τα ακούσουμε και εμείς λιγάκι  :Happy: 
πάντα με υγεία...

----------


## aris1972

ειναι μικρος ακομα σε κανα 2 μηνες πιστευω να ανεβασω βιντεο

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλακια ειναι να σου ζησουν

----------


## ananda

πόσο μικρός δηλαδή ?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Απο εκτροφεα τα πηρες η απο πετ σοπ?

----------


## maik78

> Απο εκτροφεα τα πηρες η απο πετ σοπ?


Για λεγε να μαθαίνουμε!

----------


## aris1972

ειναι 2 μηνων ο μικρος ναι απο εκτροφεα τα πηρα

----------


## ananda

μπορεί να πω και βλακεία αλλά σαν πολύ μικρό δε το πήρες ?
τα καναρίνια συνήθως μαθαίνουν να κελαηδάνε από τα μεγαλύτερα πουλιά αλλά όχι και από 2 μηνών ..

----------


## Snowbird

κουκλάκια Άρη, να σου ζήσουν!
Υ.Γ στην τελευταία foto απ όσο φαίνεται, μήπως το κλαδάκι να πάει πιο μπροστά για να είναι πιο άνετα και να μη "στραπατσάρεται" η ουρά?

----------


## aris1972

θα τον μαθω με cd πιστευω να μαθει απο εκει καθε μερα πρωι και προς το βραδακι.αυτο δεν ειναι το κλουβακι του.ειναι την στιγμη που τα πηρα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Άρη εντάξει και δική μου άποψη είναι ότι καλύτερα να τα καπαρώσεις και να τα πάρεις μετά την πτερόρροια ,αλλά όσα ξέρει ο...νοικοκύρης... Τώρα τα πουλάκια από τις φωτό εγώ θα έκανα το σκουρόχρωμο άρρενα και όχι το ανοιχτόχρωμο που  λες εσύ ,όμως μόλις τα βλέπεις σε κερδίζουν βρε παιδί μου ,όμορφα και υγιή πουλάκια ,λάμπουν τα ματάκια τους . Ε ρε γλέντια μόλις αρχίσει το ... πανηγύρι  ... Να τα χαίρεσαι και να σε ξετρελάνουν από τα κελαηδήματα και τις χάρες τους  ...

----------


## panos70

Αρη να τα χαιρεσαι δεν ηξερα οτι τα τιμπραντο ειναι τοσο ομορφα ....θα βγαλεις εκτος απο καταπληκτικους τραγουδιστες και πανεμορφα πουλια

----------


## aris1972

ο μικρος αφου περασε μια νυχτα στο νεο σπιτι τουκαι αρχιζει και σιγοτραγουδαει και ειναι 2 μηνων.θα προσπαθησω να τον βγαλω βιντεο

----------


## Ηρακλής

Να τα χερεσε φιλέ μου Αρη τα μικρά σου είναι πανέμορφα,ευχομαι να σου βγουν και καλη τραγουδιστες  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! το καλυτερο και για εμενα ειναι να περνουμε μικρα μετα την πρωτη τους πτερορροια για θεματα στρες και υγειας!

----------


## aris1972

αργοτερα θα παρω και ενα ακομα ζευγαρακι και σκεφτομε να γραφτω στον συλλογο.αλλα δεν ξερω τηλ αμα μπορεις κανεις να μου το δωσει.

----------


## smokie

http://www.timbrado.net/

----------


## jk21

ΑΡΗ να τα χαιρεσαι ! η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο το στησιμο των πουλιων μαλλον και γω συμφωνω με τον Γιαννη και βλεπω τον σκουρο για αρσενικο και το ανοιχτοχρωμο προς θηλυκο .

τον Αρη του εβαλα εγω το ζιζανιο αλλα πριν προλαβω να τον μπασω στην παρεα των τιμπραντο με τον γνωστο σε καποιους τροπο μου   :wink:  , πηρε ηδη φορα ! του ειπα και γω να μην βιαστει αλλα απο την στιγμη που ειναι ηδη στα χερια του ,θα φροντισει για μια ευκολη πτεροροια και εκπαιδευση εστω μεσα cd .η αληθεια ειναι οτι και μετα την πτεροροια να τα εβρισκε διαθεσιμα ,μαλλον εκπαιδευμενα θα του στοιχιζα περισσοτερο

----------


## aris1972

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο δημητρης μου εβαλε το μικροβιο.οσο για τα πουλακια το σκουροχρωμο ειναι το θυληκο ειναι ετσι μου ειπε ο εκτροφεας.

----------


## aris1972

καλησπερα απο ενα ζευγαρακι τα εκανα 3 τα ζευγαρακια το ενα ζευγαρακι ειναι χορηγια του jk21 και του jonnrider.θα βαλω φωτο αυριο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Τώρα τελευταία ο Δημήτρης είναι διχασμένος .Αντί να βοηθάει στην πρόληψη και καταπολέμηση βάζει το ... χεράκι σου στην αύξηση των ... μικροβίων.

----------


## jk21

για να χει κινηση η ενοτητα <<  ασθενειες >>
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BC%CE%BF%CE%AF

 ::

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο στα παιδια που δινουν πουλακια βοηθωντας αλλα μελη και αυξανοντας τη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα Αρη να σου ζησουν!!!!! και καλους απογονους να εχεις!!!  ::  ::

----------


## johnrider

κάτσε βρε αρη ακόμα δεν τα πήρες τουάχιστον από εμενα
και το έβγαλες ντελάλη. τώρα θα πλακώσουν τα pm και θα με κυνηγάνε όλοι.στο λέω από τώρα την κοπέλα και τα ματια σου. άντε και τού χρόνου να βάλεις πολλά πολλά πολλά πουλια να χαρίσεις και εσύ με την σειρά σου.

----------


## vag21

> Τώρα τελευταία ο Δημήτρης είναι διχασμένος .Αντί να βοηθάει στην πρόληψη και καταπολέμηση βάζει το ... χεράκι σου στην αύξηση των ... μικροβίων.


χχαχαχα καλο.
μπραβο στα παιδια για την χειρονομια τους.

----------


## ananda

ωραία πράγματα γίνονται στο forum...πάντα τέτοια!!!
να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι Άρη  :Happy:

----------


## aris1972

ευχαριστω παιδια σημερα στις 7 το πρωι πηγα να φτιαξω καφε και στο παραθυρο τις κουζινας ηταν μια γατα και κοιταγε τον μοικανα δηλ.το πουλακι που μου χαρισε ο δημητρης ευτηχως δεν πειραξε τα αλλα που εχω στο μπαλκονι.

----------


## jk21

Εγω θα πω τα 4 αγγελουδακια που εχεις πεις σπιτι σου να κοιτας σαν τα ματια σου και μετα σαφως και τον σκουφατο και τα αλλα φτερωτα φιλαρακια σου ! να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια σου Αρη και να ξερεις οτι χαρηκα που ενα μου πουλακι πηγε καπου που ξερουν να προσεχουν και να εκτιμουν !

* Γιαννη αυτο με τα πμ αν μπεις στο κλαρι ,θα πρεπει να το αντεχεις ! το δυσκολο ειναι να τους πειθεις οτι δεν πουλας  :rollhappy: 


* σε σχεση με τις δωρεες ενα σχολιο .... καπου καποτε ειχα πει οτι ο σπορος εχει μεγαλη δυναμη .κατι που καποτε ηταν εξαιρεση ,αν οχι ανεκδοτο ,εδω θα γινει για οσους αξιζουν συντομα κανονας .οχι απο μενα ,οχι απο τον Γιαννη ,οχι απο τα παιδια που το εχουν κανει ισως και πριν απο μας ,για καναρινια ή αλλα πουλια ,αλλα απο ολα τα μελη που εστερνιζονται την ιδεα που κρυβει πισω απο τον τιτλο του το GREEKBIRDCLUB !

----------


## aris1972

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη και εσυ να χαιρεσε την οικογενεια σου,δεν την προλαβα να την σουβλισω την γατα πλακα κανω απλως την κυνηγησα θα δω τι θα κανω με τα πουλακια γιατι μπορει να ξαναερθει.σημερα παω να παρω τα υλικα για την αυγοτροφη θα σου πω το απογευμα πως ειναι τωρα βγαινω συνεχεια στο μπαλκονι και κοιταω

----------


## jk21

την γατα αν την σουβλισεις θα σου παρω τον σκουφατο πισω !!!! .....ενα μπανακι καλοκαιριατικο με το λαστιχο αν της επιφυλαξεις .... πιστεψε με !!!! : δεν προκειται να ξαναπατησει !!!!!!!!!!!!!  γατα μπουγελωμενη σαν να λεμε να βαλει καποιος τον γνωστο Τακη της θυρας 7 να τραγουδα τον υμνο του παναθηναικου ....

----------


## aris1972

ναι ξερω εχω νεροπιστολα απο τα παιδια γεμισα και τα 2 απο το πρωι αλλα δεν εχει ερθει μαλλον πρωι θα ξαναρθει και θα στησω καρτερι

----------


## jk21

...τα νεροπιστολα δεν κανουν .θελει κατι πιο αισθητο .λαστιχο ετοιμο στη βρυση ! ειναι οτι πιο ανωδυνο (σωματικα ) αλλα δραστικο για να την απομακρυνει .συντομα πρεπει να κανεις κατασκευες με πλεγμα για προστασια και απο τα αρπακτικα .αν παραλληλα ειναι καλα στερεομενα τα κλουβια στον τοιχο δεν θα κινδινευουν ουτε απο γατες .ισως καποια να τα τρομαξει αλλα δεν θα μπορεσει να τα πειραξει .αν και οταν δει οτι υπαρχει πλεγμα μαλλον δεν θα μπει στον κοπο ...

----------


## yannis37

εμενα γεννησε μια γατα στην πισω αυλη και τα γατακια ερχοντε και παιζουν στην δική μου. Τα αφηνω προς το παρον γιατι καθομαι και τα χαζευω που παιζουν.....αμα μεγαλώσουν....μπουγελο

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ απλα να θυμασαι οτι η μαμα γατα πρεπει να τα μεγαλωσει ! τα καναρινακια ειναι και η πρωτη ζωικη πρωτεινη .να τα χαιρεσαι και αυτα αλλα να εχεις παντα το νου σου !

----------


## cockatiel

αγγελουδια !!!

----------


## kostas24

φίλε Αρη να τα χαίρεσαι,πραγματικά είναι πολύ όμορφα.μια συμβουλή όμως προς όλους,όταν πρόκειται για καναρίνια φωνής πρέπει να περιμένουμε,και να τα αποκτούμε μετά την εκπαίδευση,διότι κανένα τεχνικό μέσω δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με ένα δάσκαλο.

----------


## joncr

Αρη να τα χαιρεσαι. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις με πμ καποιες πληροφοριες  γιατι θελω και εγω παρα πολυ ενα ζευγαρακι.... ( φωτιες μου αναψες...χαχαχα)

----------

